# So Proud!!



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

So proud of this girl! So, I'm outside grillin with Mei hangin out on the porch with no leash. I dont see it comin but up walks this little girl, probably 6 or 7, with a little white yappy dog. I first hear the happy dog aggressively barking and I turn around and it's teeth are showing, and barking even worse. They dog also charges into my yard at Mei, pulling thegirl. .I'm like 15 feet away from Mei and of course she wants to go see what's up with this dog. Mei quickly leaves the porch and goes towards the dog who is still very angry looking. By the time i recall Mei she is like a foot away from its face and Mei's guard hairs are up at this point. I give a very loud stern "MEI. COME!" And she immediately stops, turns around and comes straight to me and turns back towards the dog. 

I politely tell the girl, cause I dont need parents coming to my house saying my dog aggressively charged her, to keep on walking. I felt bad for her too because she stopped and did nothing about her dog. She's just a kid, can't blame her. I did find it funny the girl said, "oh, he's just smiling" lol!

So proud of Mei and how well she has responded to all her training this far! She's such a great girl! Here's a picture today while she was at where i work.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Good job with the training. I don't know if mine would've come back to me. I'd like to think he would, but I don't know. Still working on the recalls.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

tc68 said:


> Good job with the training. I don't know if mine would've come back to me. I'd like to think he would, but I don't know. Still working on the recalls.


Thanks! 

I was really worried myself to be honest, but I was happy with the results! This was the first time I was really stern and loud with a command. I yelled lol. I really got worried that dog, even though a bit smaller, was going to attack mine and she wasn't on a leash but the other was on a retractable one.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Good job Mei! She sure is getting big! Keep up the training. ?
We had similar experience with Sitka, but he opened our storm door because my kids were leaving to their grandparent's, and he wanted to be part of the goodbyes. Well, my daughter's little friend was standing on the side walk yelling "bye" to her with his little dog in tow. Sitka is very pushy and rude to kids. So he immediately ran straight for the yelling boy, I about panicked and let out a loud "Sitka, NO! " as soon as he looked back at me I told him to go to the porch and he did. My heart stopped for a good few seconds, I'm sure. My fiance said that was the day he had no doubts that Sitka was going to be a good dog. ?
Nothing makes you more proud when they use their best judgement.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Jpage24.87 said:


> Good job Mei! She sure is getting big! Keep up the training. ?
> We had similar experience with Sitka, but he opened our storm door because my kids were leaving to their grandparent's, and he wanted to be part of the goodbyes. Well, my daughter's little friend was standing on the side walk yelling "bye" to her with his little dog in tow. Sitka is very pushy and rude to kids. So he immediately ran straight for the yelling boy, I about panicked and let out a loud "Sitka, NO! " as soon as he looked back at me I told him to go to the porch and he did. My heart stopped for a good few seconds, I'm sure. My fiance said that was the day he had no doubts that Sitka was going to be a good dog. ?
> Nothing makes you more proud when they use their best judgement.


That is awesome! Thanks for sharing! I loved Sitkas hiking muddy pics. He's gotten so big!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Good girl Mei. Great training result!


----------



## PetMom4Life (Jul 27, 2018)

What a good fur-girl! I wonder where human girl's parents were though.....6-7 years old seems a little young to be taking a walk by yourself IMO.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

PetMom4Life said:


> What a good fur-girl! I wonder where human girl's parents were though.....6-7 years old seems a little young to be taking a walk by yourself IMO.


Totally agree!


----------

